# There, I Fixed It



## Lobo Roo (Apr 14, 2010)

http://www.thereifixedit.com 

Hillarious shit; amazing what people can come up with to "fix" things. I start to worry about myself, though, when I see one and go "Oh, that's a cool idea!"


----------



## Tycho (Apr 14, 2010)

lol

"Dammit dad, you're doing pizza wrong."


----------



## quayza (Apr 14, 2010)

Funneh.
Mom cooks from now on.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 14, 2010)

I usually check this every day at work


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 14, 2010)

I lost it at the Velcro spice rack. I want one! xD


----------

